# Beethoven: Missa Solemnis



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Marek Janowski / Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / MDR Leipzig Radio Chorus
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Release Date September 1 2017
Duration01:13:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateSeptember, 2016
Recording Location
Berlin Philharmonie

3


----------

